# Hamster Babies - Texas



## wickedrodent (Jan 5, 2011)

My lovely Christmas present, Pandora, decided to pop out babies either last night or today. We saw at least half a dozen little eepers. I'm going to be needing to find GOOD homes for them. Please contact me if you're interested. No idea who that papa hamster was, but she is a BEAUTIFUL hamster. Which, actually, is the only reason I got a female. I always get males to avoid this potential problem. Woops. >.<

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g106/confusedbuthappypixi/Mobile Uploads/IMG_0784.jpg

That's Pandora on the left. 

I want to make it crystal clear that the babies are only going to GOOD, RESPONSIBLE homes. Please email me ([email protected]) for questions, updates, pictures, etc. The babies were just born, so we have no idea on the exact number, genders, colors, etc.

Someone on another rat site suggested I post here as well. I hope this is alright. Thanks!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

good luck finding homes. Hamsters are adorable.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Agreed, I hope they find great homes.
She is a beautiful little hamham, by the way :3


----------

